# U-he Bazille Tips



## synthpunk (Feb 27, 2017)

In Love with this virtual synth would probably be an understatement I even installed it on my travel laptop.

Please feel free to add your comments and tips as well.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 27, 2017)

As you may have noticed the HQ switch selection is selectably programable between Good (off) and HQ per patch. You can control click on the parameter and either lock it off or on for all patches.


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 27, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Love with this virtual sense would probably be an understatement I even installed it on my travel laptop.
> 
> Please feel free to add your comments and tips as well.



I am confused, Did you mean to type" love this virtual synth" ?


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 27, 2017)

And the winner is LA LA LAND 



Ashermusic said:


> I am confused, Did you mean to type" love this virtual synth" ?


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 27, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> And the winner is LA LA LAND




So that would be a "yes" ?


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## JohnG (Feb 28, 2017)

so what do you think: Bazille or Diva (I know everyone will say "both"). I was planning to get Diva.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 28, 2017)

John, there definitely different. If you want texture and sweet filters Diva if you want more modular, crazy, quirky, sequencey stuff Bazille. Hope that helps a little.


----------



## JohnG (Feb 28, 2017)

ok -- how about "The Tripping Den" from Harry Gregson-Williams' score for Total Recall?


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 28, 2017)

Apples and oranges!


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 28, 2017)

Neither would be my first choice honestly although with careful programming you might be able to get close with either I would say for that cutting EDM type sound being used on your example to look at Razor, Spire, or Serum. Perhaps Hive.



JohnG said:


> ok -- how about "The Tripping Den" from Harry Gregson-Williams' score for Total Recall?


----------



## JohnG (Feb 28, 2017)

I'll have another look at Hive -- thanks!


----------

